# ASUS beschäftigt Cheater A.Y.



## Alriin (18. August 2010)

*ASUS beschäftigt Cheater A.Y.*

Wie ich gerade aus dem HWbot-Forum erfahren habe beschäftigt Asus offiziell den ehemaligen Top-Overclocker und wegen Result-Sharing (_laut Stephan_) für ein Jahr gebannten Andre Y. ! 
Plötzlich tauchen auch Weltrekord-Scores von einem Neuling Namens JTChen2002 auf. Laut Massman handelt es sich dabei ebenfalls um einen Mitarbeiter der Firma Asus.  Aha?!? 

Für mich als EHEMALIGEN Asus-Fan: ab jetzt könnt ihr euch euer Zeug sonst wo hinschieben. Ich sponsere mit meinem Geld sicher keine Cheater!!!


----------



## -Masterchief- (18. August 2010)

*AW: ASUS beschäftigt Cheater A.Y.*

Oha 
Hm, ich weiss nicht so Recht was ich davon halten soll


----------



## Gamer_95 (18. August 2010)

*AW: ASUS beschäftigt Cheater A.Y.*

Naja, solange er nicht richtig im Ranking mitmacht geht das meiner meinung nach klar...
Aber ich finde das auch nicht wirklich toll...
Naja, vielleicht weird er ja wieder aussem bot geschmissen weil er ja gebannt wurde.
Egal ob er jz für ASUS arbeitet oder nicht.


----------



## zcei (18. August 2010)

*AW: ASUS beschäftigt Cheater A.Y.*

Gibts nicht noch nen Verbot gegen zweitaccounts? ;P

Bannt ihn weg, er soll man nen Jahr warten


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (18. August 2010)

*AW: ASUS beschäftigt Cheater A.Y.*



Alriin schrieb:


> Wie ich gerade aus dem HWbot-Forum erfahren habe beschäftigt Asus offiziell [...] Andre Y. !


Das war doch schon seit Wochen bekannt. 


Alriin schrieb:


> wegen Hardwaresharing (_b.z.w. für das verkaufen von Scores_) für ein Jahr gebannt


Weder noch! Hardware-Sharing stand nie zur Diskussion, und ob irgendwelche Gelder gefloßen sind, ist de facto unbekannt. Aussagen der "Abnehmer" zufolge war das nicht der Fall. Die einjährige Zwangspause resultiert aus Result-Sharing - andere Begriffe sind nicht richtig oder lediglich spekulativ und befinden sich damit nicht im Einklang mit der Begründung von Hwbot.


zcei schrieb:


> Gibts nicht noch nen Verbot gegen zweitaccounts? ;P


Natürlich gibt es den, unter anderem deshalb wird das doch bei Hwbot diskutiert.


----------



## Alriin (18. August 2010)

*AW: ASUS beschäftigt Cheater A.Y.*

Ist geändert. Ist auch egal welche art von cheaten. Cheaten ist 

P.S.: Und ich bin lediglich einer der Leute die mit ihrem Geld das Gehalt (oder besser gesagt ein Taschengeld für das Millionänrsbubi) von A.Y. zahlen. Ich wusste es bislang nicht!


----------



## theLamer (18. August 2010)

*AW: ASUS beschäftigt Cheater A.Y.*

Hm das wirft in der Tat mal gar kein gutes Licht aus Asus...


----------



## Malkav85 (18. August 2010)

*AW: ASUS beschäftigt Cheater A.Y.*

Da ich nicht benche ist mir das ehrlich gesagt relativ egal, weil ich ASUS deshalb kaufe, weil ich von deren Qualität überzeugt bin. 

Leider gibt es immer wieder Leute, die sich Vorteile holen, weil sie XY kennen, der nen Ar*** voll Geld hat oder ein hohes Tier mit guten Kontakten ist. So ist das Leben


----------



## theLamer (18. August 2010)

*AW: ASUS beschäftigt Cheater A.Y.*



MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Da ich nicht benche ist mir das ehrlich gesagt relativ egal, weil ich ASUS deshalb kaufe, weil ich von deren Qualität überzeugt bin.
> Leider gibt es immer wieder Leute, die sich Vorteile holen, weil sie XY kennen, der nen Ar*** voll Geld hat oder ein hohes Tier mit guten Kontakten ist. So ist das Leben


Obv ist das so.

 Aber ich versteh auf HWBOT nicht, dass sie auf der einen Seite ewig über Engeneering Samples diskutieren, aber zulassen, dass AY quasi unbegrenzt testen/selektieren/benchen darf... was doch viel "unfairer" ist...


----------



## Don_Dan (18. August 2010)

*AW: ASUS beschäftigt Cheater A.Y.*



theLamer schrieb:


> Aber ich versteh auf HWBOT nicht, dass sie auf der einen Seite ewig über Engeneering Samples diskutieren, aber zulassen, dass AY quasi unbegrenzt testen/selektieren/benchen darf... was doch viel "unfairer" ist...



Unfair ist das nicht, unfair wäre etwas zu tun was verboten ist, oder auch etwas zu nutzen wozu nicht jeder Zugang hat, wie ein geheimes BIOS oder spezielle Mods.
Solange Andre sein eigenes Geld benutzt um Unmgengen Chips zu kaufen habe ich kein Problem damit, viel schlimmer finde ich jemanden wie hicookie, hinter dem eine ganze Firma steht. Dass Andre jetzt für Asus arbeitet ist natürlich interessant, sie wollten wohl Gigabyte, äh... hicookie mal die Schau stehlen. Ist ihnen ja auch ganz hervorragend gelungen....


----------



## Don_Dan (19. August 2010)

*AW: ASUS beschäftigt Cheater A.Y.*

Hier ist noch Andres neuer Score den er gestern geposted hat.

Von ihm kann man halten was man will, aber ich finde es schon irre was ein hochgetakteter GT im 01er reißen kann.


----------



## Alriin (19. August 2010)

*AW: ASUS beschäftigt Cheater A.Y.*

Ein hochkarätiger GT hat aber nichts mit ihm zu tun... hätten wir alle ein paar Millionen auf dem Konto, würde es mehrere solche Scores geben.


----------



## Sturmi (19. August 2010)

*AW: ASUS beschäftigt Cheater A.Y.*

Nunja das ist vllt "unfair". Dann müssten so Leute wie Hicookie aber genauso ausgeschlossen werden.


----------



## Alriin (19. August 2010)

*AW: ASUS beschäftigt Cheater A.Y.*

So ist es. Shamino bencht ja auch nicht. Zum Glück muss ich sagen... der würd uns alle den Hintern aufreissen.


----------



## Don_Dan (19. August 2010)

*AW: ASUS beschäftigt Cheater A.Y.*



Sturmi schrieb:


> Nunja das ist vllt "unfair". Dann müssten so Leute wie Hicookie aber genauso ausgeschlossen werden.



Das Problem ist nur, wo willst du die Grenze ziehen?
Dann finde ich es noch besser wenn ein Hersteller das offen und für jeden ersichtlich macht, allerdings glaubst du gar nicht wie viele Ergebnisse bei hwbot drin stehen, wo Leute sich auf die eine oder andere Weise einen meiner Meinung nach unfairen Vorteil verschafft haben - allerdings ist das alles legal.
Aber das gehört jetzt nicht hier hin.


----------



## Sturmi (20. August 2010)

*AW: ASUS beschäftigt Cheater A.Y.*

Naja wenn ich schon die ganzen wPrime Benchmarks sehe. Da gehts dann nurnoch darum wer den Zugriff auf den besten Server hat.


----------



## theLamer (20. August 2010)

*AW: ASUS beschäftigt Cheater A.Y.*



Sturmi schrieb:


> Naja wenn ich schon die ganzen wPrime Benchmarks sehe. Da gehts dann nurnoch darum wer den Zugriff auf den besten Server hat.


Schonmal was von HWBOT rev3 gehört? Informier dich doch erstmal, bevor du hier so nen Quatsch postest


----------



## Sturmi (20. August 2010)

*AW: ASUS beschäftigt Cheater A.Y.*

Hm ok, ich meinte eher warum bekommt man für so was Punkte ?
wPrime 1024: 4x Xeon X7560  @2261MHz  für 5.7 Punkte
wPrime 1024: 8x  Xeon EX X7460  @2666MHz für 5.6 Punkte


----------



## theLamer (20. August 2010)

*AW: ASUS beschäftigt Cheater A.Y.*

Das ist halt so, aber früher war es so, dass es kein Unterschied machte, wie viele Kerne man benutzt, was zum Glück gefixt wurde, weils obv unfair ist.


----------



## speddy411 (20. August 2010)

*AW: ASUS beschäftigt Cheater A.Y.*

Das läuft doch jetzt ganz gut so. Wenn du mit nem großen Server benchen willst kannst du das tun und kriegst am Ende aber weniger Punkte, da nicht viele Leute mit so vielen Kernen bzw. CPUs gebencht haben.


----------



## MrHide (15. September 2010)

*AW: ASUS beschäftigt Cheater A.Y.*

Vielleichts habens einige noch nicht gesehen. Das hat JtChen2002 als Antwort unter sein Aquamark Score gepostet:

"Hello, This is JT Chen, since people keep challenging I am Andre Yang, so I think it’s time to make a clear statement. I work for ASUS as an engineer for more than 7 years. I have no intention to arise the big discussions. Sorry for that! You can google “JTChen2002”, and will find I did some records since Intel P965, even on previous P55 chipset last year.(check both English & Chinese web pages). And I am very clear about my position being a manufacturer’s staff, I never and won’t join the public / Online OC competition, not to say the HWBOT ranking. That’s why I chose not to participate the ranking, wiithout disturbing in the community. But I will still post some records, the purpose is to let people understand the capability of ASUS’s product. With proper components, ASUS product won’t be the bottleneck, on the contrary, it can even help overclockers bench higher and easier. I’d prefer to keep low-profile, but in order to prove my OC capability, I will have a video taping of my next W.R overclocking project. Please stay-tuned. Ps. Since I am not good at English, so my colleague help me draft this, but this is from my personal will."


----------

